# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: انتقال اطلاعات بانک به نرم افزار آمار گیری SPSS

## mahshad2005

سلام دوستان
من میخوام برنامه ای بنویسم که اطلاعاتی که در پایگاه داده ذخیره میشود در نرم افزار SPSS  بتوان استفاده کرد و  SPSS ازاطلاعات بانک من استفاده کند و بر اساس ان آمار گیری انجام دهد ولو اینکه کل بانک در SPSS کپی شود.
1- چطور اطلاعات بانکم را در SPSS کپی کنم؟و همینطور SPSS از بانک من استفاده کند؟
2-ایا نوع بانک استفاده میکنم مهم است ومثلا sql استفاده کنم SPSS می تواند اطلاعات را در یافت کند؟

زمانی که open file spss  را انتخاب میکنم  موارد زیر از جمله مواردی است که می تواند باز کند

Ecel    [*.xls
dbase [*.dbf
text [*.txt
Data [*.dat
AllFile[*.*
systat[*.syd
systat [*.sys موارد دیگه ای هم هست که از از ذکر ان  خوداری میکنم اما موارد دیگه هم تصور نمی کنم مربوط به  یک نوع بانک باشد

بچه ها لطفا کمکم کنید :قلب:

----------

